# serveur SMTP club-internet et FAI orange



## Mumuss (8 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Petit nouveau sur ce forum car je viens d'acquérir un macbook hier ^^ mais voilà que je suis en train de me tirer les cheveux pour configurer Mail. Je préfères prévenir j'ai fait une recherche sur le serveur mais je n'ai trouver de réponse. Mons problème et le suivant :

Je possède une adresse xxx@club-internet.fr et je reçois sans soucis mes mails mais impossible de les envoyer.

Mon FAI est orange avec une livebox.

J'ai essayé mettre différentes adresse smtp (smtp.orange.fr, mail.club-internet.fr, smtp.neuf.fr) mais à chaque fois aucun résultat.

Devant le problème j'ai essayé avec mozilla thunderbird et là magie j'arrive à envoyer mes mails avec le serveur smtp.orange.fr. J'ai essayé de reproduire la même configuration avec Mail mais pas de résultats ... je craque !!!!!

Merci de votre aide et bonne soirée


----------



## freerider74140 (8 Mars 2009)

as tu respecter les majuscules etc ?

Des fois que !


----------



## Mumuss (8 Mars 2009)

hummm majuscules ? Je n'ai aucune majuscules dans tous les identifiants^^


----------



## demougin (8 Mars 2009)

chez qui est ton abonnement? c'est sur le smtp correspondant que tu dois régler mail.


----------



## Mumuss (8 Mars 2009)

mon fournisseur d'accès est orange mais j'arrive à configurer sur thunderbird mais pas sur mail


----------



## Mumuss (9 Mars 2009)

Personne n'a été dans mon cas de figure ? Bon j'ai interrogé les services d'orange et j'attends la réponse ... à suivre


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2009)

la réponse est au dessus 
post #4

ensuite tu regardes les fils orange/ mail pour les   bons réglages avancés


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2009)

je n'ai pas d'idée de ce qui coince (tout ce que je peux dire c'est que c'est le smtp d'orange qu'iil faut configurer vu que ton FAI est orange)

Ce qui m'étonne tout de même, c'est que tu aies toujours une adresse chez club-internet alors que tu n'as plus ce fournisseur d'accès....


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2009)

clubinternet ( qui d'ailleurs  n'existe plus que sur le papier)

avait annoncé comme politique  la déstruction des comptes emails après résiliation

mais  il y a eu inversion de politique ( sans doute par sfr-leneuf)


----------



## Mumuss (9 Mars 2009)

J'avais bien compris que c'était le serveur smtp de ma connexion qu'il fallait que j'utilise mais mon soucis vient de la configuration de mail cr j'arrive à envoyé mes messages par thunderbird mais pas par mail .... et la j'ai du mal à saisir.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2009)

c'est affaire de saisie ou réglage
chaque smtp a ses manies et exigences

va voir les sujets mail et orange!


----------



## Mumuss (9 Mars 2009)

C'est réglé mon histoire .... il fallait faire une mise à jour de Mail et puis hop ça passe tout seul.

Merci de votre aide.


----------

